# Max range with a Marlin 35



## bassnbucks (Nov 25, 2012)

I have an old marlin 35 lever action that my dad handed down to me. Iv taken a few deer with it and it has great knock down power but never really know how far i really could shoot 1 at. Farthest shot i have taken has been about 115 on a hog and it was dead on. I shoot a 150 grain and sometimes a 200. What would be my max range for each? thanks!


----------



## gatexaroo (Nov 26, 2012)

You should be good out to 200 yards with hornady 200 grain leverevolutions. Sight in 2" high at 100 yards and you will hit 2" low at 200 yards.


----------



## bassnbucks (Nov 26, 2012)

gatexaroo said:


> You should be good out to 200 yards with hornady 200 grain leverevolutions. Sight in 2" high at 100 yards and you will hit 2" low at 200 yards.



Thanks any idea with the 150 grains or about the same deal?


----------



## gatexaroo (Nov 27, 2012)

i dont think the hornadys come in 150 grain. the  200 grain out perform the 150s from remington.


----------



## bassnbucks (Nov 27, 2012)

gatexaroo said:


> i dont think the hornadys come in 150 grain. the  200 grain out perform the 150s from remington.



Oh ok I have shot the Remington 150s alot before might need to look into the ones your talking about thanks


----------



## shane256 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, 200yds with 200gr even the regular Remington loads... around 180yds, IIRC, if you're doing a MPBR3". My dad never liked the 150gr Remington loads... they rarely passed through. The 200gr pass through most of the time. He doesn't like the LeveRevolutions, either... had some bad experiences with them. He's used the Remington Green Box 200gr for 40 some-odd years now. Lots of deer in the freezer.


----------



## Balvarik (Nov 27, 2012)

Are 35 Rem loading "35A" has a 200grain RN at the muzzle with 2080fps from a 20" barrel.

Sighted to be dead on at 100yds you will be -10.7" low at 200yards.
Sighted to be dead on at 200yds you would be +5.5" at 100yds.....

Issues are that at 200yds the 200grain RN has limited expansion due to velocity of but 1374fps....

Mike


----------



## Balvarik (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the Federal loads in my Remington Model-8 from muzzle to 175yards max.

Mike


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2012)

Lots of testing done on the .35 remington by the folks over on the Marlin Owners forum.  The consensus is that the 200gr remington Core Lokt is THE bullet to shoot from the .35 remington.  Unlike many bullets that are designed to be used in several different cartridges the 200gr cor lokt is designed specifically for shooting deer and black bear size game from the .35 rem .  Tests show reliable expansion even at 200yds.  

I've had good luck with the Speer 180 gr flat point handloads.  

I have no doubt a 200 gr .35 through the shoulders at 250 yds is going to be deadly on a deer, But you better practice up to make that shot with a Marlin lever gun.


----------



## bassnbucks (Nov 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Lots of testing done on the .35 remington by the folks over on the Marlin Owners forum.  The consensus is that the 200gr remington Core Lokt is THE bullet to shoot from the .35 remington.  Unlike many bullets that are designed to be used in several different cartridges the 200gr cor lokt is designed specifically for shooting deer and black bear size game from the .35 rem .  Tests show reliable expansion even at 200yds.
> 
> I've had good luck with the Speer 180 gr flat point handloads.
> 
> I have no doubt a 200 gr .35 through the shoulders at 250 yds is going to be deadly on a deer, But you better practice up to make that shot with a Marlin lever gun.



Ok thanks for the info I will deffently need to check that out


----------



## shane256 (Nov 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Lots of testing done on the .35 remington by the folks over on the Marlin Owners forum.  The consensus is that the 200gr remington Core Lokt is THE bullet to shoot from the .35 remington.  Unlike many bullets that are designed to be used in several different cartridges the 200gr cor lokt is designed specifically for shooting deer and black bear size game from the .35 rem .  Tests show reliable expansion even at 200yds.



With the 200gr Core-Lokts, my dad said he recovers the bullet maybe 1 in 6 times and they always look just like the picture that used to be on the box... perfect mushroom. The latest recovery I've seen (my brother shot it) was that bullet enter a deer's front shoulder (quartering towards shot) and come out behind the ribs on the back side and lodge right under the skin entering the hind quarter and it looked exactly like the pictures. That was just last year. Not bad penetration for such a slow moving bullet  I've seen my dad (literally, standing beside him when he shot) kill a deer at 250yds with that 200gr bullet. He has an early 60s Remington 760 that he hunts with... you hear him shoot, you get ready to skin a deer.


----------

